# Pet Pigeon Indoors, Good or Bad?



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

If I were to buy a young homing or racing pigeon for a pet and companion, would it be happy and thrive if:

1. It were kept indoors almost exclusively, but could fly inside for exercise?

2. It never had a pigeon mate or bred?

3. It wasn't raced or shown?

Any other thoughts or considerations offered will be appreciated. I'd like to add a pigeon to our family but not if keeping it indoors would be detrimental to its way of life or happiness.

Thanks.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Just my opinion. I feel birds should be out there in the sky, not inside our homes. And they are happier that way. Just in case you are planning to buy one-

Pigeons need to get sunshine to keep themselves in good health. This means you might have to take your bird in a carrier and keep her outside for an hour or so every other day. 

If it doesn't have a mate, it will ultimately bond with the humans in the house. As for all animals, living without a mate can be a bit hard. But I guess pigeons can adjust to human company, and make very endearing pets.
And last of all, be prepared to clean up after your pigeon!
I don't think it will miss the racing part, since it is not its desire but that of humans to race it.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 2 indoor pigeons and it is nothing compared to having canaries or parrots(raised both types). 

I agree with Kunju...They need the sunshine that windows cannot provide. Hubby rennovated our kid's treehouse/playset into an outdoor pigeon pen where both pidgies send the day in when weather temps are agreeable. This way they can fly around and enjoy the outdoors while absorbing the vitamin D that they require. During the colder months, our birds are 24/7 indoors. I purchased pigeon diapers that they wear, allowing full access around the house without them leaving little "presents" all over the place. During these months, I give them a vitamin supplement.

Pigeons are not quiet. They communicate by cooing and let me tell you, they have LOTS to say!! haha I thing pigeons are better off having another pigeon mate, but then you have to worry about eggs. Be prepared to be the pigeon's "mate". They need someone to bond with and will naturally do so with the person who spends the most time with it. 

Pigeons are messy messy messy! I used to think cockatoos were dusty. Pfft...Pigeons have them beat with ease. My pigeons have their own room with an air cleaner running most of the time. I dust the objects in their room and vacuum daily. When they are in molt, I am vacuuming twice a day. 

As far as indoor cage bedding, I have tried wood shavings, corn cob bedding, compressed newspaper pellets, etc., and have found that good ol' sheets of newspaper work the best. I put down many layers and pull them off one by one when soiled. Full cage clean out is my monday morning chore. That includes scrubbing every inch of it with a disinfectant. I know that I may be "too clean" in the eyes of others, but I have heard too many horror stories about people getting lung infections from inhaling dried bird feces. 

Pigeons need to bathe. When inside, we fill a disposable lasagna pan with water and give them an opportunity to play in it every other day. 

Pigeons live a long time! I have read that they can live up to 20+ years. Keep that in mind. 

With all of the work (and noise!) involved, I couldn't imagine our home without them!!


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

Thank you Michy and Kunju for the great insight. Much appreciated.


----------



## kendracox (Sep 6, 2013)

have you noticed when they get to a diff age they get more independent and not want to be handled? my marble is about 9 weeks now and I think him being w me every day al day hes getting annoyed so he stayed home today. any sugestions for toys!? treats?!


----------



## kendracox (Sep 6, 2013)

I use dog potty pads for cage liner!! and hes in a large dog crate.. on top is his bath and I put potty pads on the wall nxt to it and under so easy clean up when he cannonballs it and all the water is out of the bowl haha


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has been a single indoor pigeon (she has parrot siblings but no other pigeons) for going on seven years. I have tried taking her onto the enclosed porch but even that scares her and she wants to go back inside. There's a UV light in the birds' room and I keep the curtains pulled back in the daytime, and nobody goes outside. I do not believe a companion pigeon has to go outdoors or fly outdoors -- risking their safety, because they are not wild and do not know how to watch for predators or find their own food, should they get lost and not know how to get home. Yes, she poops a lot and it's messy. Yes, she coos a lot. But her noise is nothing compared to six parrots and a starling and it's not disruptive. She is affectionate and rides my shoulder and wants to sit on my lap and has never had any health problems. Her molts are something to behold and if I ever want a feather bed, her shed feathers would do the trick, but that's just part of having birds in the house.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they do need an amount of sunlight for vitamin D3, unless they get it in their vitamins. It depends where the bird light is in the room. It has to be close enough for it to do any good, and the rays of the sun that they need, don't pass through window glass. Having a pen or something outside where they can get some sun in the nice weather is good. Without the vitamin D3, they can't utilize calcium, which they need. But flying inside is fine for them.


----------

